# موقعنا الخاص بالحجوزات



## khawlhalbader (3 يونيو 2013)

بامكانك الحجز وانت في بيتك ..عملك ..في أي مكان 
تم افتتاح موقع الحجوزات الخاص بنا 
www.majeste.net
ويسعدنا ان نحيطكم علما انه بأمكانكم الحجز عن طريقة 
ملاحظة :- في خانة (من عرفك بنا) ضع هذا الاسم khawlh albader

لتواصل والاستفسار:
[email protected]
0563641083
...........................................


----------

